# Event Viewer NLS locale functions



## allenkc (Feb 6, 2003)

Upgraded from Windows 7 to 10 recently. In the event viewer I continue to see a critical level error. 
It says the source is International. 
The event ID is 1001. 
The task category is NLS locale functions. 

On the general tab it says:
The NLS operation failed because the registry key Control Panel\International\User Profile cannot be opened. Error code is 2. Error message: The system cannot find the file specified.

Anyone know what this is and how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc735588(v=ws.10).aspx

its worth doing a SFC /scannow after a windows 10 upgrade with issues
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-system-file-checker-analyze-its-logs-in-windows-7-vista


----------



## allenkc (Feb 6, 2003)

Although the event ID is the same, the source is not. That link refers to the MSInstaller. That is not what this is.
I have done the SFC/scannow and it found nothing.


----------

